# testing cpvc waters



## Shantellees (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi all. I'm bidding a job with major water damage due to freezing and it's piped with cpvc. I have never used it and am wondering how long I have to wait to test it. I'll be using the one step glue unless you all tell me different. Being that the house is 100% finished I know I will be repairing and testing multiple times. This could seriously effect my bid.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


Hope your all doing awesome!

Shantellees


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well I guess telling you to use pex is pointless. Follow the manufacturer instructions on how long to wait. Normally when I go to a job that has freeze problems I find 4-5 different leaks. However that is copper, cpvc you can expect a complete and total nightmare, if your lucky. If it is within reason you would be better off just trying to re-pipe the place. 

Just imagine, every-time you make a repair you'll have to wait for hours to test line. The find a new leak, make repair and wait again. Seriously, if at all possible bid to repipe, or at least plan on it taking a day or better.
I did find this. http://www.harvel.com/piping-cts-join-tech.asp


----------



## Bonafide (Feb 24, 2010)

I held cpvc at 125psi(air) after just 5mins but if your uncomfortable with that wait about 15-30mins


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

cpvc in my opinion is one of the worst code approved pipes out there, especially for freezing. If it is new and freezes you may just have a leak. Wait 5-10 years and that stuff will freeze and split at every joint and everywhere between. I would recommend a repipe with pex. I use wirsbo/uponor which in my opinion is the best system for longevity and almost fool proof connections. 
I went to a house last week and the HO said we have a leek from freezing, which was strange because it had not been freezing temps in over a week. Apparently it is just sort of their weekend house and they had not been there in a couple of weeks. So I crawl under there and tell them to turn the water on when I yell and then turn it of again. On my way under I'm passing by all these cpvc joints blown appart, atleast a dozen. I told them I could fix them all in a couple of hours or repipe the house with pex in under a day. I repiped it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Take serious look at pex. cpvc is crap, especially up north.


----------



## plumbrob (Mar 21, 2010)

REPIPE! REPIPE! REPIPE! Ive seen CPVC split 6' from fitting to fitting after a hard freeze. That stuff if garbage you will spend more time chasing breaks then it would take to repipe the whole place in PEX. IF the customer doesn't want to do that then walk you'll thank us later


----------



## Shantellees (Oct 5, 2009)

Lot of great info guys thanks. I probably bid it too high anyway. It's a big two story and it's completely finished. Also it's a foreclosure so I know there's no way they'd do a re-pipe. I know if I get it it will be a huge nightmare. Moneys money though and the material is cheap, not like I'm that busy. Thanks for answering my question!

LaTeR:thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

If you have some on your truck you could fix the first few repairs with sharkbites just so you can test right away. After you've found all the leaks, remove all the sharkbites and redo it all in cpvc.






Paul


----------

